
Facebook Messenger Day launches as a Snapchat Stories clone for making plans - tifa2up
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/09/facebook-messenger-day/
======
mgiannopoulos
>> The launch demonstrates Facebook’s philosophy that while Snapchat may have
invented Stories, it’s actually a fundamental content medium bigger than any
one company. Facebook is not afraid to copy, no matter what critics say. All
that matters is whether it’s valuable to users <<

So copying competitors' features is a "philosophy" now? :D

------
fwn
I can understand the strategic reason for embedding snapchat in every product,
but I can not see how all those changes do anything different than making the
user experience worse for those who don't use the Snapchat media format.

My contacts are already not using this feature on WhatsApp.

